# 2011 pledges!!



## lucy123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

You knew i would be back hounding you all today didn't you!

Come on everyone lets have some new pledges for 2011.

I pledge to stick to a low carb diet for the whole of January (to start with) with no choccies or cheeslets at all!

I have started with my breakfast today of 1 large flat mushroom, topped with a poached egg, a tablespoon of creme fraiche and a rasher of bacon!

Off to eat it now.

I would be happy with a 7 lb loss in January!


----------



## tracey w (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok here goes, in 2011

I pledge to keep exercising,

I would like to loose approximately another 11lbs.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Pledge Tracey. Good luck I know you will do it.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope to keep to a healthy diet and to increase my exercise daily.  Not much to adjust regarding diet as I already eat very healthy but do allow for the occasional treat on a weekend, but need to include some resistance exercise so will try to improve here.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great to see you pledging Toby. Good luck with the exercise. Will you be doing this at home or in the gym? Resistance bands are really cheap and offer a great workout at home, together with a good walk gives a good daily workout.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck Toby


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Great to see you pledging Toby. Good luck with the exercise. Will you be doing this at home or in the gym? Resistance bands are really cheap and offer a great workout at home, together with a good walk gives a good daily workout.




Thank-you.  My son has ordered some weights and I intend to turn the garage into a gym, I already have resistance bands just don't use them so will try and make every endeavour to begin asap.


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok here goes

Up my exercise two fold-stick to it and not to lose my motivation so easily.

I want to lose 10lb and im going to really push to hit my targets.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to try and get down to 12 stone this year .  I also plege to give up crisps for the month of January...


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I want to try and get down to 12 stone this year .  I also plege to give up crisps for the month of January...



Good luck Carole one of my weaknesses is crisps, ive just started having nuts to substitute the craving for crisps x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Good luck Carole one of my weaknesses is crisps, ive just started having nuts to substitute the craving for crisps x



I loved crisps for the majority of my first 50 years on Earth, but when I was diagnosed I stopped eating them after the first couple of months because of the carbs in them and I didn't want to have to inject for them. I discovered that I have completely lost any desire for them now! Good luck to you both in giving them up!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Good luck Carole one of my weaknesses is crisps, ive just started having nuts to substitute the craving for crisps x



I love nuts as well Steffie and wouldnt be able to stop at one pack, so have given them up as well  x



Northerner said:


> I loved crisps for the majority of my first 50 years on Earth, but when I was diagnosed I stopped eating them after the first couple of months because of the carbs in them and I didn't want to have to inject for them. I discovered that I have completely lost any desire for them now! Good luck to you both in giving them up!



I am hoping that happens to me Alan, I honestly think the put additives in the crisps to make you crave them more .  That is why I have decided to go "cold turkey" and not have not bought any...


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I love nuts as well Steffie and wouldnt be able to stop at one pack, so have given them up as well  x
> .


Well because im not a great lover i think ill be ok lol..Heres hoping


----------



## alisonz (Jan 4, 2011)

I pledge to start exercising more and cut down on my crisp intake too, I got a whole load of weight to lose in the next 18 months as my daughter is getting married next year.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good pledges ladies. Together we can do it!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

My pledges are

1)To get back on my diet and reduce on some of the carbs
2)Up my exercise to at least 30 minutes every day (be it walking or cycling through a television programme on my exercise bike.
3) To use some of the many beauty products many where Christmas presents) I have got stored in my wardrobe.............think I have probably got more than boots.


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck hun @Sheilagh x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> My pledges are
> 
> 1)To get back on my diet and reduce the some of the carbs
> 2)Up my exercise to at least 30 minutes every day (be it walking or cycling through a television programme on my exercise bike.
> 3) To use some of the many beauty products many where Christmas presents) I have got stored in my wardrobe.............think I have probably got more than boots.



Well done - the pamper with beauty products could be your reward!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Good luck hun @Sheilagh x



Thanks Steffie I will need it. I am finding really hard to get back into this health eating again. Managed to put 5 pounds over Christmas


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2011)

My pledges are to stick to the diet to eat healthy and to get down to 9stone


----------



## MargB (Jan 15, 2011)

My pledge for 2011 is to reach my target weight of 9.5 stones this year.  Aim to do that by July but sooner would be better.  I know I need to keep up the exercise and not relax when I lose some weight.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent pledge Marg


----------

